# Hop rhizome swap - 3 for 1



## bcp (31/8/13)

We need the space so I only want one hop, and so looking to swap all three for a single hop rhizome - an APA aroma hop. 


I have *Saaz*, *Kent Goldings* and *Cluster* rhizomes - been in the ground 3 yrs and big producers so you may be able to split the rhizomes further - haven't dug 'em up yet so not sure. 


Problem is I'm out of the country for 4 weeks for work so prefer someone who can pick up/drop off the hops so that the family aren't stuffing around trying to post rhizomes. I'm in Baxter Vic.



I only dry hop with my home grown hops, so I'm looking for any of these. (To be honest I've only used cascade for dry-hopping from this list - the others are there based on their reputations.)

Motueka 
Nelson Sauvin 
Galaxy 
Centennial 
Cascade


----------



## of mice and gods (5/9/13)

Some of those (Galaxy for instance, and maybe N. sauvin and Motueka?) are registered varieties so they're not available as rhizomes 

Cascade is probably the thing you'll find most readily available.

Hell of a swap, I wish I was in Vic. Good luck!
Al


----------



## barls (5/9/13)

saying that my chinook come across like motueka so does doc smurtos from memory.


----------

